# RIGIDA 27" x 1 1/4" Chrome Wheels



## Handyman (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi Cabers,
A set of these 27" x 1 1/4" RIGIDA "Made in France" wheels were on an Iver Johnson bike that I recently acquired.  Can anyone shed any light on these??  60's, 70's. 80's ??  Is there any use today for these or are they simply another set of used wheels to add to the pile............Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## juvela (Oct 14, 2017)

-----

I would think they must be 1960's era.  Beginning in the early 1970's the manufacturer began putting a two digit date inside one of the diamonds.  This coarse knurling pattern was more common at that time as well.  Later on it was usual to find a finer pattern.

Here is an image of a pair of these rims marked with a date -


----------



## morton (Oct 15, 2017)

I've seen them on a number of different "lightweights" (3 speeds & derailleur bikes) from the 60's - 70's and found them to be very functional. I believe that Rigida alloys were also pretty common and if you intend to commute or ride a lot, much preferred because of lighter weight and better braking.

But if you get them before rust/peppering begins, they chromies look great as in the photo above. I had 2 steep hills between my home and workplace and you could get beyond the 25 mph speed limit  without even trying on one of them, so I always swapped chrome wheels for better stopping power of the alloys.

Side bar:  the last 100 yards of that hill were Tour de France steep and ended at a T intersection.  Going thru that intersection was a trip to the morgue or a lengthy stay at a hospital because the crossroad was pretty busy.   But if you made it thru without getting hit the steep hill continued into an equally steep field where you would find out just how many end overs you could do and still remain alive.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2017)

Schwinn used the Rigida Chrolux Chromage Superieur on the 60-62 Continentals. Nice rim IMO.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 15, 2017)

I have one of those wheels in the basement and it was on my May 1960 Continental.  Roger


----------

